# bike magazin: Eurobike News RADON



## Radon-Bonn (3. September 2011)

http://www.bike-magazin.de//?p=5991

Lars Wiegand erläutert einige News um die 2012er Bikes.


----------



## Bench (4. September 2011)

Wenn ihr innenliegende Kabelführung bei den 29ern hinkriegt, warum nicht bei den Slides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (5. September 2011)

Na, immerhin gibts endlich x-12-Steckachsen. Grad bei den ED's war das irgendwie arg überfällig und dass die aktuellen Modelle keine haben hält mich vom Kauf ab.


----------



## Bench (5. September 2011)

ja, wurde Zeit. Und hoffentlich produziert man dann keine Slide-Hinterbauten mit QR mehr, so dass auch das Einsteiger-AM ne X12 hat, und passend dazu hoffentlich vorne auch 20mm, und kein QR!


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2011)

Ach übrigens: Weiß jemand, ob auch das ED nen neuen Hinterbau bekommt? Bei den Foreseason-Modellen gibts den aber wohl noch nicht, was?


----------



## thomasf (11. September 2011)

das video geht nicht !!!


----------



## Markdierk (11. September 2011)

das liegt aber an dir  bei mir gehts ^^


----------



## Mithras (13. September 2011)

interessant ist auch wie es im Hintergrund anscheinend nach nem verpatzten 360 auf die Waffel legt ... Hoffentlich is der Kerl wohl auf!


----------



## thomasf (3. Oktober 2011)

Gibts jetzt schon Ausstattung und Preis von 29er Radon ???


----------

